

Promises proposal for ES6 - chancancode
https://github.com/domenic/promises-unwrapping

======
chancancode
According to Rick Waldron (TC39 member) on twitter[1][2], this has just been
elevated to a harmony proposal[3][4].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/rwaldron/status/380725837038759936](https://twitter.com/rwaldron/status/380725837038759936)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/rwaldron/status/380742382594953216](https://twitter.com/rwaldron/status/380742382594953216)

[3]
[http://wiki.ecmascript.org/doku.php?id=harmony:proposals](http://wiki.ecmascript.org/doku.php?id=harmony:proposals)

[4] [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2008-August/00...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-
discuss/2008-August/006837.html)

